# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software) طلبات : ممكن فلاشة LG -P700

## moussa010

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... 
ممكن فلاشة LG -P700  ,,, على بوكس Z3X  
وجدت فلاشات على السيبور ولكن ليس بالامتداد المطلوب... 
وماهي الطريقة الصحيحة لتفليشه على البوكس المذكور سالفا ...*

----------

